# où trouver applications gratuites pour IPOD TOUCH



## FB78410 (12 Mars 2009)

bonjour

où puis je trouver des applications gratuites pour mon IPOD TOUCH non jailbreaké et comment les installer ?

merci de votre aide


----------



## r e m y (12 Mars 2009)

sur l'apStore.... comme pour les applications payantes.


----------



## FB78410 (12 Mars 2009)

merci mais je pensais que je pouvais également en trouver ailleurs !

j'ai donc essayé sur l'apstore, mais que répondre à la question "ouvrir avec ....?"

merci


----------



## r e m y (12 Mars 2009)

TOUTES les applications pour iPOd Touch et iPhone passent par l'apStore d'Apple (sauf si JailBreak)

Tu ne devrais pas avoir de question "ouvrir avec...."

Tu va sur l'iTunesStore via iTunes.
Tu choisis le lien vers l'apStore (attention à ne pas choisir le lien vers les jeux pour iPOD à molette cliquable!)
Quand tu as choisi ton application, tu cliques sur "Gratuit" pour les applications gartuites ou "Acheter" pour les autres.

Après téléchargement, l'application va apparaitre dans la rubrique Applications d'iTunes et lors de la synchro avec ton iPOD Touch, elle va être installée sur l'iPOD.

(sinon, tu peux aussi aller sur l'apStore directement depuis l'iPOD Touch si celui-ci est connecté à un point d'accès WiFi. Dasn ce cas, l'application va être directement installée sur l'iPOD et lors de la synchro suivante avec le Mac, elle va être sauvegardée sur le Mac et apparaitre dans la rubrique Applications d'iTunes)


----------

